# Possible to play PS2 on PC-monitor?



## Nosada (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello all,

I've been wondering lately if it would be somehow possible to hook my PS2 up to my Viewsonic LCD. My first ideas involved buying a cable that would convert the PS2's outup to VGA, but that seemed expensive and troublesome. The reason I am posting this in the Video Card forum is: Would it be possible to use ATI's ViVo to hook up the PS2 to the PC and then somehow make it output the feed through the DVI?

In other words:

PS2 Output > Video In on X1900XT > DVI out on same card > Viewsonic

Any help on the matter would be much appreciated.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 26, 2007)

..eehhhhhh....I dont think its possible to do that. At least, I dont think it is and there isnt a way I could see it happening. I know VIVO works for tv tuning from a pc and cable, I just dont see it with the PS2. It would be worth a shot. While 90 bucks is expensive, it saves you more money in the longrun that buying either a new LCD/Plasma, or a new LCD monitor for your pc.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 26, 2007)

u can use the vivo to play ps2 on your computer but it will be outa sync there will be like a 1/4 second delay between when you press a button and when the computer displays it at least there was on the pre 1k series of ati cards that only had vivo not avivo

you need to find a program that will display the input from the avivo i used Media Player Classic and VLC media player and the both had the delay but as i said that might have been fixed on the 1k series cards


----------



## hv43082 (Jan 26, 2007)

Use S-video connection (yellow plug) if your monitor has it and connect the ps2 directly to the monitor.  Don't go thru your pc.  It will not work like that.


----------



## Zedicus (Jan 26, 2007)

if you go into the pc there will ALWAYS be a delay going to the monitor. even if u go through a tuner card or the vidieo card itself.    THIS little item is awsome for what u want to do. i hav one similar to it and it works great. also with this u can watch cable tv an stuff on yur nice lcd or whatever monitor.  good way to turn a cheep monitor u hav laying around into a good tv.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16815167003


----------



## Grings (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.xploder.net/ps2/products/161/Xploder-VGA-Adaptor-for-PS2-.htm


this would make more sense


----------



## JC316 (Jan 26, 2007)

hv43082 said:


> Use S-video connection (yellow plug) if your monitor has it and connect the ps2 directly to the monitor.  Don't go thru your pc.  It will not work like that.



Sure it will. I play gamecube and Dreamcast on my PC.

I use the video in on my X1800, then I use Showshifter to display it, no lag, or issues.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 26, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Sure it will. I play gamecube and Dreamcast on my PC.
> 
> I use the video in on my X1800, then I use Showshifter to display it, no lag, or issues.



x2

PS2 doesn't have an S-Video, just use an S-Video to RCA for AVIVO.


----------



## Grings (Jan 26, 2007)

ps2 does have s-video, i have one (3rd party, big improvement over sony cable)


----------



## Grings (Jan 27, 2007)

and they sell these in japan


----------



## prime95 (Jan 27, 2007)

I've done it a few times with RCA connections, and n64 (OOT!!!!)


----------



## ktr (Jan 27, 2007)

I tried using vivo and my xbox, and it looks like crap! The resolution is way to low to look decent on the average high res monitor. It should look better if i switch to RGB...

supposedly the xbox can handle 1080i


----------



## JC316 (Jan 27, 2007)

ktr said:


> I tried using vivo and my xbox, and it looks like crap! The resolution is way to low to look decent on the average high res monitor. It should look better if i switch to RGB...
> 
> supposedly the xbox can handle 1080i



It depends of the program being used. I tried it with Dscaler and it looked like roadkill, when I used showshifter, it looked fine.


----------



## ktr (Jan 27, 2007)

JC316 said:


> It depends of the program being used. I tried it with Dscaler and it looked like roadkill, when I used showshifter, it looked fine.



sweet, i will try showshifter out.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 27, 2007)

Grings said:


> and they sell these in japan



Use the edit button! :shadedshu


----------

